# Organizing my Ager Humidor



## Kampaigner (Jan 28, 2011)

So last night i opened up my ager humidor and it was all kinds of messy. I decided to organize it and take a few pics while i was at it. Enjoy the cigar pron lol


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Yep, that's one messy humidor! :laugh:


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

Very nice! Those piggies sure look tasty.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

OK you win. I am super jealous of the Viaje and Cohiba. Great setup. Nice and neat


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Looks like somebody has very good taste in cigar choices!! Those are some nice sticks and now all neatly in their place!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

So that's where all the little piggies and chiquito's went.....

<<<< Very Envious!! I love the chiquito's and have only been gifted two one of which is gone and another one resting...


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

very nice! organizing makes such a difference, not only in humidors but basically everything.. nothing like taking something and cleaning it up a bit


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Dude I oficially hate you for the sheer amount of Viajes and Pigs you have in there lol. And not the mention the Cohibas. Doesnt look messy to me lol.


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

be honest Stevie, there was a few more cigars in there.......maybe you moved some to the ready to smoke humi or did ya already smoke one? I know I would have, enjoyed the pics thanks.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Kampaigner said:


> So last night i opened up my ager humidor and it was all kinds of messy. I decided to organize it and take a few pics while i was at it. Enjoy the cigar pron lol


Hmmmm... looks like you have way to many ligas and AFs in there... you should probably send them to me for safe-smoking... er... keeping, I mean.


----------



## FinalBoss (Jul 29, 2011)

Very nice! I can't wait to get some stacks going. What are the skull and crossbones brand?


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

If You would like to make some room i would gladly take a few of those piggies off your hands yo help you out!! 

Seriously that looks great!


----------



## Kampaigner (Jan 28, 2011)

I didn't take a before pic. It was crazy messy. A lot nicer now that it's organized. Those 2 cohibas are a tradition that me and my best friend do. Every January we buy one and age them for a year to have on new years. Only 4 months to go lol.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Very nice! Great looking collection.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Looks great bro some nice stuff in there!


----------

